# Snowplowing webcam



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

If anyone else is an Opie and Anthony fan, you probably have been in a Paltalk room and seen people with webcams in their vehicles. 
Has anyone done plowing with a webcam in the truck? It might be what is needed around here to lift some spirits!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I have done it on paltalk was fun but was to busy to answer all the text......


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Fernaldude
Hey did you get my PM?:salute:


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

fernalddude;345939 said:


> I have done it on paltalk was fun but was to busy to answer all the text......


If you are busy, then don't answer! You are there for the cam, not the chat. If people are wondering what you are doing, use the custom chat overlay.

What room were you in?

Jason


----------

